# Earth tremor



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow did anyone feel that big tremor just now?
Our house moved


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Wow did anyone feel that big tremor just now? Our house moved


I want the same as Dennis had!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Judging by posts on other forums it was felt fairly well in all of the Paphos area.
Its the biggest I have felt yet.

(no smutty remarks please Pete)


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Nothing in Lower Peyia but it sounds scarry


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Tanager said:


> Nothing in Lower Peyia but it sounds scarry


So just the eastern side of Paphos judging by the people on other forums who felt it.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Veronica said:


> So just the eastern side of Paphos judging by the people on other forums who felt it.


Nothing in Polis...


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

It was a 3.6 just off the coast at Paphos. 5Km deep.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

So that was what it was!

I was in bed and felt a rapid shake for no more than a couple of seconds. We are on the hill going up towards Tsada


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You won't get any smutty remarks from me, Veronica. I think you've all managed them fairly well yourselves what with V's earth moving and poor old Rema only getting a couple of seconds worth!

Earthquake - Magnitude 3.6 - CYPRUS REGION - 2013 October 21, 19:14:15 UTC

ftp://ftp.gfz-potsdam.de/pub/home/st/GEOFON/OnDB/gifs/CSS.active.gif

Pete


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> You won't get any smutty remarks from me, Veronica. I think you've all managed them fairly well yourselves what with V's earth moving and poor old Rema only getting a couple of seconds worth!
> 
> Earthquake - Magnitude 3.6 - CYPRUS REGION - 2013 October 21, 19:14:15 UTC
> 
> ...


Pete, you are naughty........ but i like you!


----------

